# OPC Report on PRTS



## Hamalas (Feb 28, 2016)

I may just be mis-remembering all of this, but I was almost 100% sure that someone had told me that the OPC had sent a commission to Puritan Reformed Theological Seminary a few years back for the purpose of reporting on the work of the seminary to the denomination and particularly assessing the work it might play in training men for ministry in the OPC.

Am I making this up, or did something like this really happen? I'd be very curious to see what they came up with if so.


----------



## mjmacvey (Feb 29, 2016)

I can't answer your question about PRTS, but I can say that the OPC's Committee on Christian Education takes an active role in ministerial training, so it wouldn't surprise me if members of the committee or presbytery visited. We have OPC representatives on our campus at least once per year to interact with students and faculty. Generally, this is in conjunction with the "Readiness for Ministry Seminars" they conduct for OPC students. in my opinion, the OPC has a very good model for how the cooperative process between seminaries and denominations should work. Perhaps Rev. Strange could shed more light on any formal process the OPC undertakes to evaluate seminaries.


----------

